# 2008 Altima gave up on me



## ThatOneGuyAgain (Feb 13, 2016)

I bought this 2008 Altima 2.5SL from my brother's wife. It has been very well maintained. Mileage is 145,000'ish. I drove 2 miles and it completely shut off on me after taking off from a red light. I pull off and try to crank it via push button and nothing, not even a hint of turning over. All the electrical was working, fans running, radio, phone charging, hazard lights, headlights, all of it. Still can't get it to start or even try to start. I get it towed home and everything is completely dead, barely enough juice to get it in neutral via the ignition. I am new to nissans been a ford guy my whole life. What do y'all think is the problem?


----------



## vince_ka24e (Aug 23, 2015)

did the check engine light come on at all? if you have access to a scanner maybe theres a store code?


----------



## ThatOneGuyAgain (Feb 13, 2016)

vince_ka24e said:


> did the check engine light come on at all? if you have access to a scanner maybe theres a store code?


Everything came on. It didn't feel like the alternator went out because it was abrupt. But then again there is zero charge left on the battery. I don't have a scanner yet and can't get it to a store.


----------



## vince_ka24e (Aug 23, 2015)

sounds like an alternator when you were driving before it died did it seem as if the gears were winding out more like maybe it was skipping a gear and only using a couple?


----------



## ThatOneGuyAgain (Feb 13, 2016)

vince_ka24e said:


> sounds like an alternator when you were driving before it died did it seem as if the gears were winding out more like maybe it was skipping a gear and only using a couple?


Not really. Last week the RPMs dropped for a second but other than that nothing has been out of the ordinary. Besides the brake light in the cluster being on all the time.


----------



## vince_ka24e (Aug 23, 2015)

hmm and no battery light flashing before this all happened?


----------



## ThatOneGuyAgain (Feb 13, 2016)

vince_ka24e said:


> hmm and no battery light flashing before this all happened?


Nope. And trying to boost it off to start it does nothing either. Won't even try to turn over.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

immobilizer? problem with battery cable?


----------



## ThatOneGuyAgain (Feb 13, 2016)

Imobilizer?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

My car is immobilized ... HELP! - Nissan Forums : Nissan Forum

Our Nissan Immobilizer System has erroneously engaged. Our

Its just a guess, but if you have a problem with this system car seems dead.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

ThatOneGuyAgain said:


> Everything came on. It didn't feel like the alternator went out because it was abrupt. But then again there is zero charge left on the battery. I don't have a scanner yet and can't get it to a store.


First thing to do is get the battery charged or if the battery is no-good, replace it. If the engine fails to turn over, the starter/solenoid may be bad. If it turns over but fails to fire up, check your fuses. Perform an ECU code readout with a portable scan code reader to see if any fault codes are set. If Code P0335 (CKP sensor) or code P0340 (CMP sensor) are set, that would indicate a bad sensor causing a no-start condition.

At this point if the engine fires up OK, check the alternator to insure that it's charging the battery.


----------

